# BML - Boab Metals



## BraceFace (2 October 2005)

I bought into JAG a few months back at 16c. It subsequently dropped down to 10-11c but has pulled back up to 14c on low volumes recently. Has anyone had a look at this stock recently?


----------



## BraceFace (13 January 2006)

*Re: Jaguar Minerals (JAG)*

JAG is hotting up again...
Increased (although still quite low) volumes.
Back up to 14c again after a few months at 10-12 c. 
Intraday high of 17c earlier in week......

Gold Speculation ?
Pending results?

Any ideas....


----------



## BraceFace (10 March 2006)

*Re: JAG - Jaguar Minerals*

I know this stock trades on pretty low volumes, but NO trades at all since 30th January...... That must be some kind of record!!!
Last trade 15c.
Considering the amount of interest in Zircon/Titanium sector recently (see thread on BMX), I am surprised the speculators haven't looked at this one.


----------



## BraceFace (22 March 2006)

*Re: JAG - Jaguar Minerals*

finally a bit of action....
Above average share volumes traded over last couple of days.
up from 11c to 16c.
No announcements but possibly something in the pipeline?


----------



## BraceFace (24 March 2006)

*Re: JAG - Jaguar Minerals*

There is definitely renewed interest in this one. Something is going on I reckon.
Up to 17.5c at the time of this post (started week at 11c).
CAUTION - this stock trades on low volumes.



Date	     Last	       % Change	  High	 Low	Vol *
23 Mar 2006 	0.160	0%	        0.165	0.160	171,381
22 Mar 2006 	0.160	18.52%	  0.160	0.135	206,250
21 Mar 2006 	0.135	22.73%	  0.135	0.130	16,150
17 Mar 2006 	0.110	0%	        0.115	0.110	100,000
15 Mar 2006	      0.110	-26.67%  0.110	0.110	20,000


----------



## BraceFace (28 March 2006)

*Re: JAG - Jaguar Minerals*

Holy cow!!
Just punched through 25c after ASX query.
Something's going on...


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (28 March 2006)

*Re: JAG - Jaguar Minerals*

Nice pick Dr H.


----------



## BraceFace (28 March 2006)

*Re: JAG - Jaguar Minerals*



			
				YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> Nice pick Dr H.




Thank you very much....
Up 237% in 2 weeks (26c at time of posting)

I'd love to know if anyone has any information about this...
No announcements I'm aware of.
Some insiders making some moves perhaps?


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (29 March 2006)

*Re: JAG - Jaguar Minerals*

Hey Dr H. I read somewhere just before, that CSM has a good holding in JAG and have been talking about a t/o and something to do with the fact that they have now bid for TIR shows that they do 'walk the talk' I think that was a quote from the article I read,

So yeah, but I don't know anything about this stock other than what I read, do some research in to it,

Hope it helps Dr H.


----------



## BraceFace (30 March 2006)

*Re: JAG - Jaguar Minerals*



			
				YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> Hey Dr H. I read somewhere just before, that CSM has a good holding in JAG and have been talking about a t/o and something to do with the fact that they have now bid for TIR shows that they do 'walk the talk' I think that was a quote from the article I read,
> 
> So yeah, but I don't know anything about this stock other than what I read, do some research in to it,
> 
> Hope it helps Dr H.




Thanks for the info YT.

Bit of a pull back today - no surprises there.
I suspect that seeing as JAG has such a low market cap. and very few shares on offer, price movements could be quite sensitive. 
IE Good news = lots of potential buyers with very few sellers.
The old supply and demand issue.

I dunno, just a thought.

Anyway, I think I'll hold onto my JAG shares for a little while longer and see what transpires.


----------



## BraceFace (4 April 2006)

*Re: JAG - Jaguar Minerals*

Punched through 30c today before settling back to 29.5c
This is an real breakout.....
Hold on to your horses.....
I'm starting to wonder if JAG have moved into Uranium!!!!
or GOLD maybe...........


----------



## BraceFace (4 April 2006)

*Re: JAG - Jaguar Minerals*

BANG!
35c


----------



## Kevi (18 July 2007)

*Re: JAG - Jaguar Minerals*

Im trying to work out why this share is now 12c... very good announcement today from their Wilson River Project..

http://aspect.comsec.com.au/asxdata/20070718/pdf/00740026.pdf 

Wilson River (Tasmania) 
The Board of Jaguar Minerals Limited (ASX code: JAG) hereby announces that positive assay results from WRD12 and WRD13 have been received. WRD13 intersected 4.2m @ 6.28% zinc, 2.82% lead, 35.5 g/t silver from 161.8 -165m. WRD12 intersected 5.4m @ 4.3% zinc, 0.84% lead, 108 g/t silver from 108m - 113.4m. 

Jaguar has completed the second diamond drill program on the Wilson River 
(Tasmania) Lead-Zinc project. The results from this program suggest that 
mineralisation appears to extend for a strike length of approximately 300 metres and the hydrothermally altered breccia body that hosts the mineralisation appears to be both widening and increasing in intensity with increasing depth below surface.

The Two year chart is ugly? any feedback would be appreciated.


----------



## doogie_goes_off (27 July 2007)

*Re: JAG - Jaguar Minerals*

Quick bit of geology commentary, vein deposits of this style are found elsewhere in Tas, they are typically small (<1Mt). The intersections do not appear to be "true width" estimates on the sections, but I didn't read it carefully. So nothing to get excited about.


----------



## System (24 August 2013)

On August 23rd, 2013, Jaguar Minerals Limited (JAG) changed its name to Pacifico Minerals Limited (PMY).


----------



## mickeyr00 (12 September 2013)

Anyone watching this stock?

I was thinking to buy some.....


----------



## Country Lad (12 September 2013)

mickeyr00 said:


> I was thinking to buy some.....




Why?


----------



## mickeyr00 (12 September 2013)

Country Lad said:


> Why?




Used to be SFR and then MIN tenements and had a few very good Mn assay results around the 30 to 40 percent mark.


----------



## mickeyr00 (12 September 2013)

mickeyr00 said:


> Used to be SFR and then MIN tenements and had a few very good Mn assay results around the 30 to 40 percent mark.




Actually I think BMY tenements are around there too....hmmm don't know


----------



## piggybank (28 December 2013)




----------



## springhill (18 February 2014)

*PMY - Pacifico Minerals Ltd*

PMY looks one to keep an eye on in the very short term.

An acquisition looks to be a near formality and the buy v sell is 8m v 700k. The 6m shares traded today are the highest point of a recent spike in volumes traded.

Latest announcement detailed here;

*Pacifico to Proceed with Acquisition of Berrio Gold Project *

Pacifico Minerals Limited is pleased to confirm the successful completion of legal due diligence on the high grade Berrio gold project. The Company has now made an initial payment of USD$50,000 to the vendor, and signed a formal contract for the acquisition. 
The Company will now proceed to effect the transfer of the titles to “Golden Pacifico SAS”, a newly incorporated Special Purpose Vehicle with Pacifico’s project interest to be held in trust on behalf of the Company. 
Following on from the initial channel sampling program announced on 17 December 2013 that produced results including 10m @ 64.7 g/t Au and 10m @ 18.5 g/t Au, a second round of channel sampling has been completed. A total of 877 new samples have been taken, including 406 2m contiguous channel samples along crosscut walls, and 471 samples of tunnel roof material at 2m intervals along the general NS strike direction of the main mineralisation trend. 
Pacifico expects to release results from phase two sampling in the coming weeks when all assay results are received and analysed. 
The Managing Director of the Company, Mr Simon Noon, commented on the completion of due diligence: 

“The completion of due diligence and the Board’s decision to proceed with the acquisition of the Berrio gold project is a milestone for Pacifico shareholders. The Company is demonstrating its capability to deliver on its strategy of expanding its portfolio of projects in Colombia. 

The mineralisation encountered to date at Berrio is high grade and at shallow depths, and provides a high priority target for the Company to drill later this year. The Board is hopeful that the Berrio gold project will become a cornerstone project for the Company.”

All signs are pointing to a northward direction in regards to the short term share price.


----------



## matty77 (30 December 2020)

Anyone got any updated on PMY?

Just noticed they have had a share consolidation, is this a good thing or a bad thing?


----------



## Dona Ferentes (30 December 2020)

can find it as PMYDA for a few days

Consolidation ratio: the securities will be consolidated on the basis of *25 to 1*

PMY... Trading starts on a normal T+2 basis ... Monday, 11 January, 2021

still a "_Western Australian based development and exploration company. The company is currently focused on advancing the Sorby Hills Lead-Silver-Zinc Joint Venture project in WA."   _

....  *and down the path **..... Name change... . $15mill in cash, **DFS coming along. Pb-Ag producer by 2023*_._


----------



## System (12 January 2021)

On January 12th, 2021, Pacifico Minerals Limited (PMY) changed its name and ASX code to Boab Metals Limited (BML).


----------



## Dona Ferentes (1 February 2021)

Boab Metals Limited (BML , formerly Pacifico Minerals Limited ) is a Western Australian based development and exploration company. The company is currently focused on advancing the Sorby Hills Lead-Silver-Zinc Joint Venture project in WA.         


Joined the Silver rush today : 6 month chart:


----------



## greggles (18 June 2021)

Boab Metals rallying this week following the release of an Investor Presentation which goes into detail about the company's flagship Sorby Hills Lead-Silver Project. Investors starting to see value in BML at these levels.

The share price is flirting with resistance at 45c. A confident break through this level could be a bullish sign.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (29 June 2021)

Like @greggles I believe this medium priced miner with its price tied to silver but with a large lead production capacity is set for better days. 

It mines near Kununurra on the WA side of the border with the NT. 

My pick for the July Competition.

gg


----------



## Dona Ferentes (29 June 2021)

and  nice sets of data on Undeveloped ASX Listed Silver Resources located in Australia, on P21 of the 16 June Investor Presentation

And there are a few of them:
SVL-ASX , MCT-ASX , RDM-ASX . BML-ASX , TGN-ASX , IVR-ASX ., AML-ASX , ARD-ASX , WRM-ASX , KGL-ASX , HRZ-ASX , G1A-ASX , GRL-ASX

(probably a full year of tips for the Comp here !!)


----------



## explod (17 December 2021)

Great announcement out today.  Glad you got me looking into it GG



			https://boabmetals.com/wp-content/uploads/2021/12/20211217-2319170-Expanded-Resource-to-Underpin-DFS.pdf


----------



## explod (17 December 2021)

explod said:


> Great announcement out today.  Glad you got me looking into it GG
> 
> 
> 
> https://boabmetals.com/wp-content/uploads/2021/12/20211217-2319170-Expanded-Resource-to-Underpin-DFS.pdf



And this is one of my 2022 stock tips too


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (17 December 2021)

explod said:


> And this is one of my 2022 stock tips too



No worries @explod .

I would have thought the market would have kicked it higher, although 10% from a 30c open is not to be sneezed at. 

I'll keep an eye on it. Good luck with it. I'm not a holder atm but may give it a twirl after the madness that is Christmas passes. 

gg


----------



## noirua (25 December 2021)

Boab Metals | ASX BML | Silver & Base Metal Mine Australia
					

Boab Metals is an ASX (BML) listed company specialising in base metals & precious metal exploration. Currently developing the Sorby Hills project in Kununura




					boabmetals.com
				



Announcements - https://boabmetals.com/investors/
Sorby Hills - - https://boabmetals.com/sorby-hills/
Manbarram Project - - https://boabmetals.com/manbarrum/
September Quarterly Report - - https://boabmetals.com/wp-content/u...vities-and-Cashflow-Report-ending-30-Sept.pdf


----------



## noirua (6 March 2022)

Live price charts for Boab Metals BML:
https://uk.advfn.com/p.php?pid=staticchart&s=ASX^BML&p=5&t=6https://uk.advfn.com/p.php?pid=staticchart&s=ASX^BML&p=0&t=6

4 March 2022 - Half Year ended 31 December 2021 - https://boabmetals.com/wp-content/uploads/2022/03/Half-Year-Report.pdf


----------



## noirua (20 April 2022)

Company Presentation 11 April 2022


			https://boabmetals.com/wp-content/uploads/2022/04/Investor-Presentation.pdf
		


Not an at all shabby a performance since the start of the year:
Live charts: https://uk.advfn.com/p.php?pid=staticchart&s=ASX^BML&p=5&t=1


			https://uk.advfn.com/p.php?pid=staticchart&s=ASX%5EBML&p=0&t=1


----------



## greggles (7 November 2022)

Investor Presentation released today. Lots to like here, in particular the potential and rapid pace of development of the Sorby Hills Lead-Silver Project. I'll let the presentation do most of the talking.






The DFS due sometime during the current quarter. The company is expecting an Initial 10-Year Mine life processing 15Mt ore with a
1.6-year payback from first production. There is a lot of potential for the resource to be substantially increased. Phase VI drilling program has recently completed which included 28 RC drill holes (+3,020m).

I like the look of BML and I am watching it closely. Smart management and plenty of potential that is in my view not fully appreciated by the market.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (7 November 2022)

greggles said:


> Investor Presentation released today. Lots to like here  ....... plenty of potential that is in my view not fully appreciated by the market.



Appreciated , today !


----------



## aus_trader (2 January 2023)

Picked for 2023 yearly competition. Now that the project is in its development stage, having awarded mining contractor recently, it's share price should be well supported and dips could be bought up.

Technically, the double-bottom that formed over a long period should act as a base...


----------

